# Textile wall hangings in a rated stair tower?



## jpranch (Sep 25, 2012)

The attached picture is in a 2 hour rated stair tower. Use group B. Non-sprinklered. Question: 2009 IFC Section 807.1 allows 10% of the wall area. Is this the correct section? My gut tells me that I'm missing something. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1446


View attachment 1713


View attachment 1713


/monthly_2012_09/IMAG0116.jpg.d81a710c3e16c73143e76782c24f2b00.jpg


----------



## jpranch (Sep 25, 2012)

Picture #2:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1447


View attachment 603


View attachment 603


/monthly_2012_09/IMAG0114.jpg.fa147a09cac82e4c7e44cb1d0dafdfad.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 25, 2012)

JP, does the material meet 701?  If not they don't get the 10%.



> 807.1.2 Combustible decorative materials. The permissible amount of decorative materials meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 shall not exceed 10 percent of the specific wall or ceiling area to which it is attached. *Exceptions:*1. In auditoriums in Group A, the permissible amount of decorative material meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 shall not exceed 75 percent of the aggregate wall area where the building is equipped throughout with an _approved automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, and where the material is installed in accordance with Section 803.11 of the _International Building Code._2. The amount of fabric partitions suspended from the ceiling and not supported by the floor in Group B and M occupancies shall not be limited.


----------



## steveray (Sep 25, 2012)

My code says 10% coverage if it is fire resistant.......

805.1 General.

In occupancies of Groups A, E, I, R-1 and dormitories in Group R-2, curtains, draperies, hangings and other decorative materials suspended from walls or ceilings shall be flame resistant in accordance with Section 805.2 and NFPA 701 or noncombustible. In Groups I-1 and I-2, combustible decorations shall be flame retardant unless the decorations, such as photographs and paintings, are of such limited quantities that a hazard of fire development or spread is not present. In Group I-3, combustible decorations are prohibited.

805.1.1 Noncombustible materials.

The permissible amount of noncombustible decorative material shall not be limited.

805.1.2 Flame-resistant materials.

The permissible amount of flame-resistant decorative materials shall not exceed 10 percent of the aggregate area of walls and ceilings.

Exception: In auditoriums of Group A, the permissible amount of flame-resistant decorative material shall not exceed 50 percent of the aggregate area of walls and ceilings where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 and the material is installed in accordance with Section 803.4.

805.2 Acceptance criteria and reports.

Where required to be flame resistant, decorative materials shall be tested by an approved agency and pass Test 1 or 2, as appropriate, described in NFPA 701 or such materials shall be noncombustible. Reports of test results shall be prepared in accordance with NFPA 701 and furnished to the building official upon request.

803.6.1 Textile wall coverings.

Textile wall coverings shall have a Class A flame spread index in accordance with ASTM E 84 and be protected by automatic sprinklers installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 or the covering shall meet the criteria of Section 803.6.1.1 or 803.6.1.2 when tested in the manner intended for use in accordance with NFPA 265 using the product mounting system, including adhesive.

Or if you really have heartburn about it.......

1017.1 General.

Exits shall comply with Sections 1017 through 1022 and the applicable requirements of Sections 1003 through 1012. An exit shall not be used for any purpose that interferes with its function as a means of egress.


----------



## steveray (Sep 25, 2012)

Beat me to it FMWB........


----------



## jeharrarch (Sep 25, 2012)

2009 IFC: 807.1 is applicable to curtains, draperies, hangings, etc in A, E, I, R-1, & R-2 occupancies. In M & B occupancies, the particular requirement for compliance with NFPA 701 or IFC 807.2 seems to be limited to "fabric partitions suspended from the ceiling..." . I wouldn't say that the wall hung "artwork" is a partition. The OP indicates that the use group is "B". What am I missing - why would the "artwork" have to comply with NFPA 701 / IFC 807.2?


----------



## jpranch (Sep 25, 2012)

jeharrarch said:
			
		

> 2009 IFC: 807.1 is applicable to curtains, draperies, hangings, etc in A, E, I, R-1, & R-2 occupancies. In M & B occupancies, the particular requirement for compliance with NFPA 701 or IFC 807.2 seems to be limited to "fabric partitions suspended from the ceiling..." . I wouldn't say that the wall hung "artwork" is a partition. The OP indicates that the use group is "B". What am I missing - why would the "artwork" have to comply with NFPA 701 / IFC 807.2?


You nailed it. It is art work. Quilts to be exact. By the way, what the heck is a "fabric partition suspended from the ceiling"? Never seen that?


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2012)

I think it is fabric panels that are attached to the entire ceiling

Have seen it a few times to me not very pretty


----------



## jpranch (Sep 25, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> I think it is fabric panels that are attached to the entire ceiling Have seen it a few times to me not very pretty


Got it. Thank you. Rip stop nylon? Very fire friendly.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 26, 2012)

Occupancy Group B is not inlcuded in Section 805.1.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 26, 2012)

No combustibles in an exit enclosure. . . .where is the railing?


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 26, 2012)

Yankee said:
			
		

> No combustibles in an exit enclosure.


Where in the code does it state that?


----------



## Yankee (Sep 26, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Where in the code does it state that?


Don't know : ) . . We don't use IFC here.


----------

